# O’donnell Z01-b Team 1/8 Off-road Buggy 2-in-1 Kit



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

First posted on RC Dirt

Incorporating all the latest technology, the O’Donnell Z01-B Team Limited Edition kit offers modelers two kits in one – at no additional cost! Focusing on a completely new front end design with longer wheelbase and lighter weight materials, this Limited Edition kit features new front arms, castor blocks, steering knuckles and shock tower. Light weight extended front wheel hubs and a redesigned carbon front fiber top plate are part of the package. A revised carbon fiber servo tray, Ackerman steering rack and light weight large diameter 83mm x 43mm dish wheels are included. Add in a compact battery box with carbon fiber support plate and two lids (one for LiPo’s and one for NiMH), a compact receiver box and an extended wing mount for improved stability and it becomes clear that the Z01-B Team Upgrade Kit is a formidable contender at any track. The Z01-B Team Upgrade Kit will be packaged together (for a limited time) with the original Z01-B, giving modelers a choice of building options.

Other features include:
• All-new front suspension geometry
• Precision pivot ball arm mount system front & rear
• Light weight chassis with improved component layout
• Light weight CVA drive axles front & rear
• Precision light weight Big Bore shocks

Specifications:
Scale: 1/8
Length: 20” (510mm)
Width: 12” (305mm)
Height: 7.5” (187mm)
Wheelbase: 13” (330mm)
Track, Front: 10.25 (260mm)
Track, Rear: 10.5” (275mm)



ODOC0102 Z01-B Team 1/8 Off-Road Buggy 2-in-1 Kit Ltd Edition Retail:$ Street:$499.99

AVAILABLE: April

More RC info at HobbyTalk and RCDirt









Click here to view more articles.


----------

